# 2 Live aquarium raised Largemouth Bass Tropical Fish 3"



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

*$0.99* (0 Bids)
End Date: Sunday Apr-11-2010 18:17:28 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

